# Hamster or a Mouse??



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I really wanted to get a small rodent, and I just can't decide between a hamster and a mouse! I have done a TON of research, so I can take care of either one, but I can't decide between the two. Help!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I vote mouse . I know I am going to get bashed by all the hamster lovers for saying this...but I think mice have more personality and are more affectionate.


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying  I probably will get a mouse, they are just to cute!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think hammie. I had one before, he was named Stuffy. lol (I was younger) He kept climbing the walls of the cage and he was too cute. :3 He also went to my hand the cuddle and be pet. To bad he died...


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've had hamsters before, and they bit me.... But they were really sweet.... Mine died to, but they lived 3 years! If only I could get both!


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I kinda want the pet that will NOT bite me and will let me handle them... I was considering a rat, but all of those medical bills....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What breed were they? Mine was a Syrian. They're the deeper domesticated ones. It's up to you.


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I had two dwarf hamsters. Tiger and Hammy. I've never had a Syrian before... I did get a hamster, I would probably get a Syrian. Are they easy to tame?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Those take a little longer to tame.. Once my ham got used to my arm, he was fine with it. Remember that everything living is different.


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was a little kid, so I didn't have the best taming skills... The only problem with Syrians is the amount of space needed for them. But they are lovely little guys


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They're gold. xD What's your cage size? A 10 gallon is good I think, but the ventilation.. I don't know.


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I haven't gotten the cage yet, but I was considering my ten gallon that I'm not using. But I am concerned about the ventilation and the ammonia building up inside... Of course I would spot clean everyday and deep-clean every 7 days, but still. Plus CritterTrails are to small and the one I had broke apart really easily....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

AquaticGirl101 said:


> Well, I haven't gotten the cage yet, but I was considering my ten gallon that I'm not using. But I am concerned about the ventilation and the ammonia building up inside... Of course I would spot clean everyday and deep-clean every 7 days, but still. Plus CritterTrails are to small and the one I had broke apart really easily....


If you spot clean every day a 10 gallon should be fine for a mouse or a dwarf hamster...I think it would be too small for a Syrian though.


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's what I was realizing.. I know they need a lot of space because in the wild they run hundreds of miles. But I also can't decide between Critter Trail and 10 gallon tank. I am not to sure about the Critter Trail so I am probably going to use the 10 gallon.


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

If you're not set already, you might consider a pair of gerbils! They're very social and loving, not to mention speedy! They love to run and play, and they actually adjust to your day/night schedule very easily. They are desert animals, and thus don't produce very much waste. I have only ever had one bite me, and I have had them for 14 years. I keep two in a ten gallon, but it is a little stuffy when they grown old, because they love the room to run. They also love to climb and jump!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

EDIT: er nevermind I didn't read the above post about gerbils! >.<


----------

